# Zymol v Bilberry wheel cleaner



## Handsome Pete (May 13, 2007)

:wave:

I've just run out of the Zymol wheel cleaner and need to buy a replacement. All I've ever used is the Zymol wheel cleaner and thinking about trying out the Bilberry as it's much cheaper - with good reports on here.

Any suggestions that the Zymol is worth the extra money over the Bilberry?


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I haven't tried Zymol's one but bilberry is AMAZING. even diluted 10:1 it still shifts almost anything.

Give it a try mate


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

ive never tried the zymol but i remember asking about it before and got told it was awful. bilberry is a great regular use wheel cleaner and great value for money. personally i would try to get some smart wheels from autosmart, cheaper and more concentrated than bilberry.


----------



## Luke667 (Jun 22, 2006)

Never tried Zymol, but the bilberry is awesome


----------



## kiza132 (Oct 3, 2008)

Again never tried Zymol but have had Bilberry for just over a year and can say that i will be sticking with it forever due to how good i find it and how good it is in terms of value for money...


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Not sure why/if the Zymol would have got anu dodgy reviews - it's a good product IMO.

But agree with above, Bilberry is good value for money as it can be havily diluted. Having said that I would likely opt for R222 wheel cleaner, better than both IMO and, in concentrate form can be diluted down.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## bobbyw55 (Mar 23, 2009)

These wheel cleaners are ok to use now and again but for your weekly wash if you have been sealing your wheels, why not just use your normal safe shampoo that you clean your car with, so as not to strip sealant.

Even mix some up shampoo with water in a spray bottle and agitate it with a brush and rinse


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

^ Thats a great point. I wouldn't rely on using Bilberry as a regular use type of product since it is very strong, even diluted (a hint at why it is so effective). But you should definately get it, just use a general shampoo like bobby suggested.


----------



## Zymol Europe (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi Pete,

Zymol Wheel Cleaner and Bilberry are very different from one another, and can't really be compared. Zymol is a natural menthol based gel cleaner whereas as mentioned Bilberry is a very strong dilutable cleaner. From personal experience i would recommend Zymol for your day to day cleaning and Bilberry for intensive cleaning and grime removal.

Also, the Zymol Wheel Cleaner did change not so long ago, so if you do have the old Blue bottle you may notice a difference in the new clear bottle.



bobbyw55 said:


> These wheel cleaners are ok to use now and again but for your weekly wash if you have been sealing your wheels, why not just use your normal safe shampoo that you clean your car with, so as not to strip sealant.
> 
> Even mix some up shampoo with water in a spray bottle and agitate it with a brush and rinse


Just an aside from this, for those who use Zymol Wheel Wax Coat, the Wheel Cleaner is now designed to remove brake dust and contamination but leaving the applied wheel wax coat untouched.

Regards,

Becky


----------



## subdialler (Feb 13, 2009)

Love them both, can't agree with Becky more!!


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Becky whats your address in doset please? as im down that way soon and want to pop in and have a look at some of your products thanks chillly.


----------



## Zymol Europe (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi Chillly,

Our address is:

Unit 2 Manor Farm Courtyard
Gussage St Michael
Wimborne
Dorset
BH21 5HT

Give us a call if you are planning to pop in and i'll make sure we've got some biccies in, also sat nav doesn't work out here so you may need directions!

Becky


----------

